# MGMT - Edmonton May 11 @ The Starlite Room



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Indie-synth-pop five-some MGMT sold-out 2 Saturday shows at Edmontons own The Starlite Room. The five-some opened with their popular hit Electric Feel and carried on the night with a couple new songs and another known hit, Time to Pretend. What was missing? Kids....No, not in the audience, but one of their most covered songs from 2008. 

Playing a short 60 minute set lit up with a projector with funky patterns casted upon the band, the lead vocalist/guitarist spent little time engaging the audience. With few words between songs and little movement one stage, I wouldn't say this was a rockin' concert. The most action that was had was when a fan jumped on stage to give front man VanWyngarden a hug, only to fall back into a pit of young hipsters.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Some really nice shots! Camera/lens details please!! Because inquiring minds need to know!! Looks some nice vintage gear on stage (is that a MusicMann amp??)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man, that whole first album is fantastic, I like it end to end. Too bad they aren't more dynamic.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

there was no actual photo pit at this venue, as it's a pretty small bar so I could not get great shots of teh gear.

I took my shots whilst standing on a bar ledge to get over the crowd because the stage is about 5' elevated.

my gear is a Canon 5DmkII and a Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS mkI



keto said:


> Man, that whole first album is fantastic, I like it end to end. Too bad they aren't more dynamic.


yup... it was a very boring show to watch to be honest. I was expecting a little more stage show.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

keto said:


> Man, that whole first album is fantastic, I like it end to end.


Yeah I loved it too. One of the most memorable and apt reviews I ever read was about that album. The writer said the album was like a dorm room experiment gone horribly, horribly right.


----------

